# Limited Edition Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil Vault



## SnowLeopard (Mar 22, 2013)

Saw this on R29: http://www.refinery29.com/urban-decay It has 40 pencils, 13 are new for $295. I love these pencils but I'm not sure if I'll splurge on it. Anyone planning on purchasing?


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 22, 2013)

That looks so amazing.  I _wish_ I were getting it.  I remember Urban Decay having something similar to this, but not quite as elaborate a couple of years ago.  It's too pricey for me to spend on eyeliner especially because the colors in the bottom row wouldn't get too much use from me but I think it is incredible and a good deal.  My favorite part of the article was this, "Math: Helping us justify our out-of-control makeup habit one value proposition at a time."  I bet most of us can relate to that ;-)


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 22, 2013)

> That looks so amazing. Â I _wish_ I were getting it. Â I remember Urban Decay having something similar to this, but not quite as elaborate a couple of years ago. Â It's too pricey for me to spend on eyeliner especially because the colors in the bottom row wouldn't get too much use from me but I think it is incredible and a good deal. Â My favorite part of the article was this, "Math: Helping us justify our out-of-control makeup habit one value proposition at a time." Â I bet most of us can relate to that ;-)


 Loved the math quote! Hahaha. I bought the 15 year anniversary liner set. That math helped me justify spending $100ish on liners! Lmao


----------



## xlisaa (Mar 22, 2013)

I would SO buy this if I did not already have their 15th anniversary pencil set. Since buying that set, I have only used THREE colors &amp; the rest are new because I have many ones similar &amp; I'm trying to use them up before using the ones from the set. I'm probably never going to even use Zero since I have so many travel-sized ones of it.


----------



## xlisaa (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loved the math quote! Hahaha. I bought the 15 year anniversary liner set. That math helped me justify spending $100ish on liners! Lmao


Same for me &amp; since there was a sharpener included, it made it worth it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 22, 2013)

OH...MY....WORD......WANTWANTWANTWANT! yeah and sooooooo not gonna have lol WHAT a PRICE! Yeesh!


----------



## acostakk (Mar 22, 2013)

That is just incredible. Do you know how many nerf guns I'd have to let my husband buy to even come close to justifying this? We don't have the space for that much "artillery". Or for that many pencils, come to think of it. I think I'll show him though just to watch him splutter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That is just incredible. Do you know how many nerf guns I'd have to let my husband buy to even come close to justifying this? We don't have the space for that much "artillery". Or for that many pencils, come to think of it. I think I'll show him though just to watch him splutter


Hahahahhaha! Love it! You know, if I REALLY want to justify it, I actually HAVE gotten Coach purses for my birthday/christmas/etc. that cost about that much....Now the question is...how to convince my hubster that this is just as important as a Coach purse...if not more than lol Granted, I have only had 3 Coach purses and it's been a loooooong time since I've gotten one. All the more reason to ask for this...right? right?!....No? Drat...well, I'll figure out a way to make this work lol!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 22, 2013)

i think that i might just buy this even though i have their pencils in 20 other shades &gt;.&gt; haha i was expecting it to be this price too.. =)


----------



## madmadge (Mar 22, 2013)

Has anyone heard what the new colors are yet?


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 22, 2013)

> Same for me &amp; since there was a sharpener included, it made it worth it.


Yes! Exactly. I love the sharpener, it really is as good as everyone says it is!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 22, 2013)

I've found too many awesome dupes for the UD pencils to splurge on this.  It is so beautiful though!  I imagine that I would love to have this if I were a MUA.


----------



## acostakk (Mar 22, 2013)

> I've found too many awesome dupes for the UD pencils to splurge on this. Â It is so beautiful though! Â I imagine that I would love to have this if I were a MUA.


 Dupes in color, or in formula? UD is the only one I've found that stays where I put it.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 22, 2013)

What are good dupes for the 24/7s? I've tried the NYX Glide Ons or whatever they're called, I think they have a great formula and pigmentation, but they fade on me after a few hours. I know some people like them better than the UD pencils though. I heard the Milani pencils are good too, but I haven't tried them.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 23, 2013)

Urban Decay will be releasing their new Limited Edition 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil Vault on Tuesday March 26.









It has 40 full size 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencils. It will be retailing for $295. That's about $7.38 per pencil! These will be available on the UD website.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 23, 2013)

I wonder if the UD Pro discount will apply to it. Those with the UD Pro IF the discount applies get 40% off.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm honestly not sure. All it said was it was very limited edition. Maybe it will be so popular they will make lots more!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What are good dupes for the 24/7s? I've tried the NYX Glide Ons or whatever they're called, I think they have a great formula and pigmentation, but they fade on me after a few hours. I know some people like them better than the UD pencils though. I heard the Milani pencils are good too, but I haven't tried them.


 i have 2 nyx glide ons and they're pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> try setting your eyeliner with a shadow and it'll last way longer.. nyx comes up close with urban decay's ;]

...the more I look at this the more I want it... but how in the world will someone ever finish this &gt;.&lt; my bf surprisingly said yes and that he would pay but I'm kinda backing out of it; yet of course I still want it..

it would be so so so much easier if I found someone to split the whole set with but everyone thinks that I'm crazy for even considering to buy it..

what do yall think? is anyone going to get it? if so, will you be splitting the set and price with someone else?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 23, 2013)

Now wouldn't this make an awesome giveaway?  A girl can hope



.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 23, 2013)

We had two threads, had to merge them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dupes in color, or in formula? UD is the only one I've found that stays where I put it.


 I like the NYX slide-ons a lot, but I love the Rimmel waterproof Scandaleyes even more!  The nude pencil actually DOES stay on my waterline!  The navy pencil is great, too.  And SnowLeopard, I want to try the Milani pencils but haven't yet!  Don't get me wrong, I love the UD 24/7s-- their Smoked set was awesome!


----------



## xlisaa (Mar 23, 2013)

I think if I compared this to MUFE's 25 year eyeliner set, which has 25 of their eyeliners &amp; sold at $425, this is definitely the better value since you get 40 for $295. I don't want this because I know I can not use it up, but the hoarder in me kind of wants it to "collect". My boyfriend said that he would get it for me, but for $300, I think I would want something I would use more out of, or a good meal with him, lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i have 2 nyx glide ons and they're pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> try setting your eyeliner with a shadow and it'll last way longer.. nyx comes up close with urban decay's ;]
> ...


If he said yes, then girl, for crying out loud, DO IT lol! My hubby took one look at it, looked at me like this:




....then walked away. When I said it was limited edition and I didn't know if it was coming back, he just:



. Alas.....lol


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the NYX slide-ons a lot, but I love the Rimmel waterproof Scandaleyes even more!  The nude pencil actually DOES stay on my waterline!  The navy pencil is great, too.  And SnowLeopard, I want to try the Milani pencils but haven't yet!  Don't get me wrong, I love the UD 24/7s-- their Smoked set was awesome!


 I'm having good success with the Rimmel Scandaleyes as well, and think they are very comparable to the UD 24/7 Glide On Shadow Pencils, which have a different formula than the 24/7 pencil liners.  I don't tend to line my waterline, however, so can't comment on that.

I haven't found a cheaper alternative to the UD 24/7 liners yet.  I like Tarina Tarintino's Eye Dream Hyperliners and Stila smudgesticks, but they are comparable in price.  UD has the best color range, IMO.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 23, 2013)

> If he said yes, then girl, for crying out loud, DO IT lol! My hubby took one look at it, looked at me like this: :blink: ....then walked away. When I said it was limited edition and I didn't know if it was coming back, he just: :madno: . Alas.....lol


 He just said that he knows how it feels like to want something really bad. I was actually quite surprise! I just want more details before it releases and then I'll make my decision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'll sneak some money into his bank account if he does get it for me though since $300 is quite a little bit too much for a $#!+ load of eyeliners in one whole purchase. IF I do get it then I'll most likely put the shades of eyeliners that I already have from the vault on my blog sale or trade list (if I ever get it up).


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm having good success with the Rimmel Scandaleyes as well, and think they are very comparable to the UD 24/7 Glide On Shadow Pencils, which have a different formula than the 24/7 pencil liners.  I don't tend to line my waterline, however, so can't comment on that.
> ...


 Absolutely agree with you in regards to the color range.  UD's colors are incredible!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 23, 2013)

I think these liners are so pretty, but performance wise they just don't wow me.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 23, 2013)

First thought, "I HAVE TO HAVE THIS" second thought, "It's a car payment, I'll pass". .


----------



## acostakk (Mar 23, 2013)

> I like the NYX slide-ons a lot, but I love the Rimmel waterproof Scandaleyes even more! Â The nude pencil actually DOES stay on my waterline! Â The navy pencil is great, too. Â And SnowLeopard, I want to try the Milani pencils but haven't yet! Â Don't get me wrong, I love the UD 24/7s-- their Smoked set was awesome!


 Thanks! I've been wanting a dark blue pencil, and the Walmart we're going to today supposedly has the Rimmel one in stock. Assuming my husband doesn't tackle me when I head for the makeup aisles, I'm gonna give it a shot! (Of course that means I can't roll my eyes when he heads to the Nerf aisle. If I also voluntarily occupy little girl in the princess aisle while he has a nerf-gasm, I should be able to get anything I want)


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 23, 2013)

If I could only give up a year of makeup purchase in exchange of this, I would splurge on it.  Whenever I want to buy makeup, my mantra is "IMATS NY" is just a few weeks away. $300 of different makeup purchase is gonna be better than this.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...the more I look at this the more I want it... but how in the world will someone ever finish this &gt;.&lt; my bf surprisingly said yes and that he would pay but I'm kinda backing out of it; yet of course I still want it..
> 
> ...


 You are SO lucky!  What a good boyfriend you have.  I wouldn't even dare show my husband this he would not be a happy camper, he would immediately go in to his speech about how I need to go to therapy for my ridiculous makeup addiction (he doesn't even know the half of it!)

For me I would definitely split this with someone, I think it's totally worth $150 for 20 UD eyeliners.  However, I would only want the top row, the lower row as pretty as it is I would just not use.  I never find myself reaching for bold eyeliner colors, I actually have several UD 24/7 Glide on Pencils in vibrant colors that came in sets that I have never ever used.  Which is why I could not justify getting this... Unless they sold the top row separately.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are SO lucky!  What a good boyfriend you have.  I wouldn't even dare show my husband this he would not be a happy camper, he would immediately go in to his speech about how I need to go to therapy for my ridiculous makeup addiction (he doesn't even know the half of it!)
> ...


 Thanks! I truly am lucky to have him but like the rest of us, my boyfriend does tell me to not spend so much on makeup and to spend it on something else. I'm not really eyeing the top row so much since I already have a lot of browns but I do want to keep the ones that I don't have. I really want to split this with someone.. but I'm pretty sure that other person would want the case too.. haha oh geez.


----------



## LAtPoly (Mar 23, 2013)

Hmmm... The hoarder collector in me is interested in the new shades.  The ones I have I guess I could slowly sell on eBay but I have a small pile of UD to list already. I had seen the banner on their website saying something about 40 colors coming soon so I was waiting to hear more.  I was hoping they were going to release new shades in their normal line.  Sigh.

But, full disclosure - I just counted my UD liners and I have *37!!!* different shades of UD liners already (below list).  Many of the LE shades have back-up duplicates never used _as if_ I'll ever need them...

I'm only missing 4 from their regular line (Lust, Graffiti, Deviant, and 1999) and have tried to get all the full-size or travel-sized LE ones that come out. So far, I have passed the LE double-ended pencils - for some reason I dislike those so I still don't have Sabbath for example and was going to see if the new shades in Foxy Four-Way found their way out to the public later in another set.


Asphyxia (Light purple-blue shift)
Baked (Metallic bronze)
Binge (Royal blue)
Bourbon (Bronze with gold sparkle)
Corrupt (Dark brown w/sparkle)
Covet (Emerald green)
Crash (Sparkly purple)
Dime (Metallic silver) - DISC
El Dorado (Gold)
Electric (Bright blue/teal)
Empire (Matte purple)
Flipside (Teal)
Gunmetal (Lighter sparkly gray)
Honey (Gold) - DISC
Hustle (Metallic brown)
Junkie (Emerald green? w/sparkle)
LSD (Dark blue with sparkle)
Lucky (Copper)
Mainline (Dark matte blue)
Midnight Cowboy (Light tan)
Mildew (Light metallic green)
Mushroom (Taupe)
Oil Slick (Sparkly Black)
Perversion (Black)
Psychedelic Sister (Bright purple)
Radium (Bright blue)
Ransom (Purple)
Rockstar (Dark purple)
Smog (Brown)
Stash (Metallic green w/gold shift)
Stray Dog (Gray/brown taupe)
Underground (Metallic brown with pink undertones)
Uzi (Darker Sparkly gray)
Whiskey (Matte red-brown)
Woodstock (Hot pink)
Yeyo (Creamy white)
Zero (Black)


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 23, 2013)

As much as I'd love to buy these, I already have a ton of the Urban Decay eyeliners and I guess I don't really need more, especially for the price. They are totally pretty though.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 23, 2013)

@LAtPoly you made me compare all my pencils to the permanent collection and it turns out most of mine are limited editions and I only have about half the colors in the permanent collection. Now I really want it. I regret buying the Foxy Fourway last week, but I like double-ended pencils and always say I wish they more of them.


----------



## LAtPoly (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @LAtPoly you made me compare all my pencils to the permanent collection and it turns out most of mine are limited editions and I only have about half the colors in the permanent collection. Now I really want it. I regret buying the Foxy Fourway last week, but I like double-ended pencils and always say I wish they more of them.


 If you're not set on keeping the whole collection, the already released LE shades sell well on eBay.  You could keep the permanent collection and any new shades and sell the duplicates.

I'm tempted to do this myself.  

-L


----------



## meaganola (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For me I would definitely split this with someone, I think it's totally worth $150 for 20 UD eyeliners.  However, I would only want the top row, the lower row as pretty as it is I would just not use.  I never find myself reaching for bold eyeliner colors, I actually have several UD 24/7 Glide on Pencils in vibrant colors that came in sets that I have never ever used.  Which is why I could not justify getting this... Unless they sold the top row separately.


 Oh, man, I wish I had a spare $150 for this right now to split with someone like you:  I want just the bottom row!  All of those blues, greens, and purples are are totally my colors.  I'm hoping for another set chock full of bold colors at the holidays since I wasn't able to get Ocho Loco last year and not in makeup mode for several years before that, so I missed out on a *lot* of great sets.  (I picked up the tarte shadow pencil set and the stila smudge stick set, so I didn't miss out on *all* of the holiday pencil sets, but I'm still very bummed I missed out on the UD set.  I'm definitely going to work harder at remembering to save money for *all* of the holiday sets this year.)


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 24, 2013)

> If you're not set on keeping the whole collection, the already released LE shades sell well on eBay. Â You could keep the permanent collection and any new shades and sell the duplicates. I'm tempted to do this myself. Â  -L


 Smart. I would not really want to break up the set but maybe I could sell a couple of the travel size pencils if there are repeats. I bought 2 Smoked sets bc I bought the second set when it was on clearance and it hasn't been used. I wonder if this will be available for Sephora's Chic Week, probably not. It would be nice to buy from sephora for ebates.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, man, I wish I had a spare $150 for this right now to split with someone like you:  I want just the bottom row!  All of those blues, greens, and purples are are totally my colors.


 We're like a match made in eyeliner heaven!

I just did a count of my UD 24/7 Eye Pencils and discovered I have 11 different colors with just a couple of duplicates (except Zero which I have many duplicates of since it comes in so many UD sets).  Most of my colors are browns and taupe's with a few purples, a pink, and a green.  Eyeliner is probably the last thing I need, but sets like this are so tempting.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 24, 2013)

I counted my eyeliners and I've got 52, and 26 of them are UD liners.  About half of those are travel size or mini's though.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 24, 2013)

Omg I die! It's way too much, I'll prolly pass


----------



## LAtPoly (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Smart. I would not really want to break up the set but maybe I could sell a couple of the travel size pencils if there are repeats. I bought 2 Smoked sets bc I bought the second set when it was on clearance and it hasn't been used. I wonder if this will be available for Sephora's Chic Week, probably not. It would be nice to buy from sephora for ebates.


 I did the same with the Smoked set.  LOL.

That would be amazing to be able to get it on Sephora's Chic Week: price reduction, eBates, and points.  I'm not holding my breath.  Seems to be more buzz about this than the UD shadow vault that came out around Christmas (Sephora exclusive).  And that sold out really quickly!  They make very limited amounts when the price point is that high.

I'm wondering if they'll be releasing more into the permanent line.  It makes sense (well to my non-business mind at least) to produce a lot of inventory if you have to go into production for new shades for the vault.  May as well make enough to release into your permanent mind at the full price where you really make more money back per unit.  Who knows, wait until Tues/Weds or whenever it's released.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 24, 2013)

i keep going back and forth on this.  and my husband never says no.

UD pencils are the only eye liners i buy so i have a relatively healthy stash but not all of them.

but this is the cost of a plane ticket and my wanderlust is in high gear these days so i'm not sure.


----------



## DoctorRiverSong (Mar 24, 2013)

I would totally split the bottom row with you for the other hundred fifty. I love bright colors, the only thing is that I would want the case if that is possible?


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll pass, there are better things to spend that much on. I probably won't use a some of the colors and I'm too lazy to sell on ebay (plus the seller fees!).


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i keep going back and forth on this.  and my husband never says no.
> 
> ...


 we're so on the same boat... haha 40 eyeliners is a bit way too much, no?

but omg, if they made a vault with their liquid eyeliners! ;]


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 25, 2013)

If they made a vault with the liquid liners then I have no power against them and will throw my hands up in the air...and money. It's like the magical powers of UD will *make* me buy it because they know I'm such a sucker for liquid liners. Any other practical use for that money will go out the window and will then be allocated to a vault of liquid liners. My eyes are wide just thinking about it! I dont want the pencil vault at all - probably because I don't use pencils but it looks so pretty arranged in that picture!



> we're so on the same boat... haha 40 eyeliners is a bit way too much, no? but omg, if they made a vault with their liquid eyeliners! ;]


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 25, 2013)

> If they made a vault with the liquid liners then I have no power against them and will throw my hands up in the air...and money. It's like the magical powers of UD will *make* me buy it because they know I'm such a sucker for liquid liners. Any other practical use for that money will go out the window and will then be allocated to a vault of liquid liners. My eyes are wide just thinking about it! I dont want the pencil vault at all - probably because I don't use pencils but it looks so pretty arranged in that picture!


 I'm more of a liquid liner person myseld  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but the pencil vault looks so pretty! I'm hoping for swatches from Kelly at vampyvarnish or Temptalia to help me make my decision!


----------



## xlisaa (Mar 25, 2013)

Kelly from VV posted up the new shades. I think I can just pass on this since the only colors I would want are Smoke, Desperation, Invasion, Chaos, Freak &amp; Roach.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 25, 2013)

Kelly posted up swatches and Temptalia just made a new product alert post! She said that it'll be sold at Sephora! I'll definitely wait until it hit Sephora then so I can get points.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 25, 2013)

Did she mean just the individual pencils? I wonder if the permanent colors that are now discontinued will go on sale, it might be better for me to just pick up a few of those since I have a lot of the previously exclusive colors.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm thinking that it's the individual pencils only at Sephora, Ulta, and select Macys.. Eh, i'll just order the vault off Urbandecay.com then.. &amp; if the discontinued pencils are on sale then I'll get those too.. Wah no El Dorado or Stray dog?! My favorites!



> Did she mean just the individual pencils? I wonder if the permanent colors that are now discontinued will go on sale, it might be better for me to just pick up a few of those since I have a lot of the previously exclusive colors.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm guessing Eldorado is now discontinued.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 25, 2013)

The vault is also less attractive now bc there are no exclusive shades, those 40 are the current selection. Still a good value to get them all though.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 25, 2013)

Seeing the swatches made me realize I already have most of the ones I would have wanted from the set.  Yay!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm guessing Eldorado is now discontinued.


 Yes, any of the shades not in the vault are being discontinued.  Temptalia has the list of colors up, although no swatches.  Sad that Stray Dog is going away.


----------



## xlisaa (Mar 25, 2013)

Covet is being discontinued too &amp; it's one of my favorites D:


----------



## lovepink (Mar 25, 2013)

While I would love to have this cannot justify the price tag! Decided to go through my UD 24/7 stash and see what I have.  I have 16 of the colors in the vault.
I have 7 other colors that are now discontinued and found I have 2 Ransom's!  One has never been used so that will be off to the trade list!
I hope they come out with some smaller sets (similar to Smoked and whatever the one was that had Woodstock, Radium, Junkie, Ransom and some other color).


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 25, 2013)

I have most of the colors in the vault other than the new ones. I was more excited before I knew all the colors would now be permanent. I thought it would be colors that were exclusive to other sets and 13 new exclusives. I'm really on the fence now bc I want it, but there will be a lot of repeats. Plus UD always puts out a couple eyeliner sets a year like Smoked, Ocho Loco, Foxy Fourway, and Naked and Electric from last year.


----------



## LAtPoly (Mar 26, 2013)

Not sure about the vault now, although the value is there.  I wish we knew if it'd hit Sephora like their eye-shadow vault did.  There are enough new shades that getting them at less than $8/piece is worth it and the dups can go on eBay.

That means the discontinued shades will be:


Lucky
1999
Binge
Covet
Crash
Deviant
Flipside 
Graffiti 
Gunmetal
Lust

Ransom
El Dorado

I'm glad to see Uzi "replace" Gunmetal.  It also looks like they traded Flipside for Deep End, Crash for Delinquent, and Deviant for Chaos. I'm guessing you could add Lust/Vice to this list also.  I'm assuming these won't be true dups, but very similar overall.  I feel like they need to revamp the line to name more recent eyeshadows from their palettes (or from future palettes).  

I'm very sad to see Lucky and Covet go - both are unique and beautiful and I'll need a back-up. I don't think Goldmine will compare to El Dorado, so not sure that was a good one to cull off in the line.  I may pay full-price for a backup Lucky, but for the others I am missing or want back-ups I will wait until they go on sale or go to a wholesaler site like AllCosmetics.

Scorch and Cuff remind me a _lot_ of the old pencils in Baked and Dime respectively.

Of the "new" shades, I'm happy to see Delinquent in this size factor; it is a shadow pencil already and an absolutely fantastic color.  I think Freak, while sheer, will be pretty for spring and summer. LSD is my favorite from Ocho Loco so hallejuah it's permanent - I wore it today actually! The Chaos shadow from the Vice palette was so popular, this addition makes sense but I question how different it'll be from Deviant (disc).  I love Empire and Psy Sister so glad to see those permanent, too - and Vice looks cool, too. Ether looks like it could be unique. Mushroom is fab and close enough to Stray Dog (which is somewhat hard to fine but very popular) to make people happy.

So, like the eye-shadow change up last year...this is bittersweet.  I already have many of the "new" shades, and the truly new shades are not as good as the ones disappearing IMO.  Ho hum.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

If this goes on Sephora I'll buy it. I'm still not sure if I'll order it from UD, especially since they started adding tax. I counted what I don't have, 18 from the set so 5 + the 13 new colors, then there are six colors I have but only in travel and 1/2 dual ended pencil size. I'm tormenting myself bc I can't decide if I should buy it.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 26, 2013)

Just bought it, can't wait. Says they only have 50, not sure how true that it.  I justified it by knowing I would already be selling 8  - 14 of them. At 7 something an eyeliner I really couldn't pass it up. I'll ebay the one's I don't want for 15 a pop and easily make a good bit back. I only had the ocho loco kit and travel sizes from palettes, so there's loads I wanted!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 26, 2013)

Can you imagine how much someone is going to price this for on Ebay one day?! Oh lord!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh geez... &gt;___&lt;" I kinda panicked because I forgot about this and thought that they were all sold out (I literally fell asleep and woke up saying $#!+ Urban Decay pencils!!! &amp; turned on my laptop) ! *$321.56* was the damage.. I will be selling around 15 of them since I already have those shades =) needless to say, I will never ever need eyeliners ever again.. UNLESS Urban Decay pulls this on their liquid liners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Mar 26, 2013)

I wish I could, I really do .. but I can't justify it. I won't use many of the colors. Awesome collection.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 26, 2013)

LOL! My brain told me WAKE UP NOW! at 2:50 am... and sure enough it was there and I pounced! Can't wait to get it in!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I could, I really do .. but I can't justify it. I won't use many of the colors. Awesome collection.


 which ones are you eyeing?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL! My brain told me WAKE UP NOW! at 2:50 am... and sure enough it was there and I pounced! Can't wait to get it in!


 Oh geeez! I would've been so upset if I missed it! haha I can't wait to get it in to review it! ;]


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, If anyone is eye'ing any up (esp. the grey's) I'd be more than willing to sell them at say 15 dollars each? Dunno. Just a thought. =)


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 26, 2013)

my husband did buy it for me. very sad there is no stray dog but i'm super excited to try the new colors. i must hoard all the purple pencils!!


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 26, 2013)

It's sold out now. (Omg, I placed my order and then 45 minutes later it's now "out of stock".)


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 26, 2013)

They're out of stock now!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 26, 2013)

Just a heads up Urban Decay is giving away one for you and your BFF on FB.

It also said after I entered only 50 were available online.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 26, 2013)

I should enter, my sisters would freak out if I handed each one 1 of them for a bday / christmas gift. They'd just die.


----------



## LAtPoly (Mar 26, 2013)

Very disappointed in the amount available this morning.  It was sold out before I had a chance to peak at 8:30am my time.  Had I any idea just how limited it was, I would have gotten up earlier.

I actually called UD to say I was disappointed and hope they'll consider manufacturing more vaults or be more clear in the amounts available in the future.  We'll see.  

I did make a smallish order since free s&amp;h is only $25 for their Moonflower BYOP (I want the shadow and will sell the empty palette). I also ordered Lucky discontinued pencil. While I know the vintage pencils will be in the sale bin in a few weeks, this is a popular shade that I could see selling out and didn't want to risk not having a backup of.  The rest I can hold out.

I was excited about their two new Eye-Shadow Pencils.

But overall, unhappy about the vault's situation.  But trying to tell myself it's the Universe's way of reeling my makeup spending in.  Now I'll have $ for Zoya Summer Pixies!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

> Very disappointed in the amount available this morning. Â It was sold out before I had a chance to peak at 8:30am my time. Â Had I any idea just how limited it was, I would have gotten up earlier. I actually called UD to say I was disappointed and hope they'll consider manufacturing more vaults or be more clear in the amounts available in the future. Â We'll see. Â  I did make a smallish order since free s&amp;h is only $25 for their Moonflower BYOP (I want the shadow and will sell the empty palette). I also ordered Lucky discontinued pencil. While I know the vintage pencils will be in the sale bin in a few weeks, this is a popular shade that I could see selling out and didn't want to risk not having a backup of. Â The rest I can hold out. I was excited about their two new Eye-Shadow Pencils. But overall, unhappy about the vault's situation. Â But trying to tell myself it's the Universe's way of reeling my makeup spending in. Â Now I'll have $ for Zoya Summer Pixies!


 Same here, I was up late last night and this morning when I logged on (around 9) it was sold out. Maybe I should email them too, let me know if you hear back. I guess I will be $320 richer and pick up a few pencils in the sale section.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 26, 2013)

here are the shades that i currently have that are in the vault  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you can find this on my buy/trade thread since we can't post it up on the regular threads =X whoops haha


Perversion
Zero
Underground
Mushroom
Bourbon
Hustle
Whiskey
Demolition
Stash
Junkie x2 (two full size)
LSD
Psychedelic Sister
Rockstar





i can't wait til the discontinued ones are put up on the sale section!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 26, 2013)

My order just shipped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 26, 2013)

Now that's sold out and there were only 50 Vaults of course I now want one despite the fact I'd probably never use it as evident by the several packages of unopened UD liners I have on my shelf. I tend to use my NYX liners more since I can get those for near free using ULTA sales and coupons.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 26, 2013)

The facebook contest to win 2 of them is open until 4/1.  You have to use the full version of facebook for the link to work.  The mobile version and app will not work.  If you are on your phone, go to the website that defaults to mobile, then typ in www.facebook.com/home.php and it will give you the full version so you can enter the contest.


----------



## Iryna Iakusheva (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey girls. Can you explain why they sold only 50 items? or do they have more for the next days?... I don't understand this panic around them. ok. I planned to buy it - ha-ha. But not so fast. and for my timezone I saw this availability, but didn't realized that this was Time to buy...


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 26, 2013)

The only two I really use are Flipside and Zero. I love the other colors but those are the two I constantly grab for.


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm happy that they brought whiskey back


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 27, 2013)

My husband is such a goober, yesterday I told him again about it and said that it was a limited edition item and he said "Ah, ok, well, we'll discuss it tomorrow". So JUST a minute ago he said: "So..about that vault you SO BADLY WANT..." and I interrupted saying: "Oh, babe, it's gone, it's sold out already". He just....















I just facepalmed, laughed and said: "Sweetiepie, you just don't understand makeup/beauty products...at all..." He shrugged, hugged me, and silently walked off. LOL

I am so sad they are discontinuing so many though! I had no idea! Why would they do that?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My order just shipped!


 Yay! I expect instagram pics once it arrives!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My order just shipped!


OHhhhhh, I love you and hate you at the same time lol...SO JELLY! Pics, I want lots and lots of pics! Show me what I'm missing! lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OHhhhhh, I love you and hate you at the same time lol...SO JELLY! Pics, I want lots and lots of pics! Show me what I'm missing! lol


 was your husband gonna get it if it wasn't sold out?! he probably thinks that we're all crazy haha i'll definitely post pics!



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I expect instagram pics once it arrives!!!!


 will do Lexy! do you want any shades that I'll be putting up for sale?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> was your husband gonna get it if it wasn't sold out?! he probably thinks that we're all crazy haha i'll definitely post pics!


 Apparently, he was contemplating it lol but it would SOOOO be my extraordinarily EXTREMELY early wedding anniversary present...plus monday was the anniversary of our first date so he was feeling sentimental and sweet lol!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently, he was contemplating it lol but it would SOOOO be my extraordinarily EXTREMELY early wedding anniversary present...plus monday was the anniversary of our first date so he was feeling sentimental and sweet lol!


 that would've been so sweet if he got it!

btw - happy anniversary to you two! =)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that would've been so sweet if he got it!
> ...


Thanks! I was messing with him and said: Oh well, guess I'll just have to start buying them one by one! lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was messing with him and said: Oh well, guess I'll just have to start buying them one by one! lol


 haha oh geez that would be a butt load of $$$... what shades are you eyeing?


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 27, 2013)

My vault! Why you no poof here?! It's still over 5 states away!

I seen a vault on ebay for 800 bucks.... 800 bucks?!

Also do message me, I am getting rid of all the ocho loco colors. And maybe a few other colors like zero, oil slick, and any grey color.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 27, 2013)

> haha oh geez that would be a butt load of $$$... what shades are you eyeing?


 Goodness me, all of them! lol I'm not one to shy away from bright colors!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Goodness me, all of them! lol I'm not one to shy away from bright colors!


 you should tell your husband to buy you this:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod5160107

hahah I was going to buy that but decided to wait.. glad that I did waited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 27, 2013)

> you should tell your husband to buy you this: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod5160107 hahah I was going to buy that but decided to wait.. glad that I did waited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That IS gorgeous, but honestly, I already have the smoked set and I'm looking to amp up my colors...although that turquoise shade is sooooo tempting!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That IS gorgeous, but honestly, I already have the smoked set and I'm looking to amp up my colors...although that turquoise shade is sooooo tempting!


 Ahh, the smoke set.. I missed out on that one! deep end does look awesome!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahh, the smoke set.. I missed out on that one! deep end does look awesome!


I'm so shocked at the staying power of these pencil eyeliners...I mean, I'm absolutely obsessed with them! I wore a graphic black modern cat eye today at work and even taught class for almost two hours (which involves getting sweaty, eep!) and it did not budge or smudge at all! That being said....I must have them all,...every single color lol!


----------



## page5 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm with you on these liners-they are the best I have used. Big thanks to Ipsy for putting the first one in my hands last year. Just wish they would bring back Stray Dog. It is the only one I have used up and I want to buy it again.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm so shocked at the staying power of these pencil eyeliners...I mean, I'm absolutely obsessed with them! I wore a graphic black modern cat eye today at work and even taught class for almost two hours (which involves getting sweaty, eep!) and it did not budge or smudge at all! That being said....I must have them all,...every single color lol!


 the staying power is definitely amazing! try using them as a base! i don't use pencil eyeliners that much since i tend to shift towards liquid but overall the quality of it is so on point.. i tend to get them on sale when it's 20% off! have you tried their liquid eyeliners?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm with you on these liners-they are the best I have used. Big thanks to Ipsy for putting the first one in my hands last year.
> 
> Just wish they would bring back Stray Dog. It is the only one I have used up and I want to buy it again.


 stray dog was one of my favorites too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the staying power is definitely amazing! try using them as a base! i don't use pencil eyeliners that much since i tend to shift towards liquid but overall the quality of it is so on point.. i tend to get them on sale when it's 20% off! have you tried their liquid eyeliners?


YES, I have El Dorado and Bobby Dazzle...LOVE


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES, I have El Dorado and Bobby Dazzle...LOVE


 omg sooo freakin jealous that you have bobby dazzle!!! &gt;:[

el dorado has got to be one of my favorite ones.. then retrograde, perversion, sabbath, and siren.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

Someone just offered me $600.00 bucks for my vault.....


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone just offered me $600.00 bucks for my vault.....


OH MY


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol, now that is hard to pass up.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone just offered me $600.00 bucks for my vault.....


 Honestly I would've said yes, lol.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 28, 2013)

> Honestly I would've said yes, lol.Â


 I seriously considered buying one because I *knew* that would happen, and I would have sold it without a second thought, but I spent too much time debating, and then it was sold out.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

I dunno. I kinda wanna keep it. that's 15 bucks a piece.. which is a good price, I suppose. But i'd probably use it to buy the eyeliners anyhow.. So maybe just keeping the vault and selling off the ones I don't want would be better. IDK! I'm torn! It's just so beautiful.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

lawls, i would sell it.. and buy the shades that i only truly want ;] but... it's kinda hard to sell something away so quick when later the price will eventually go up!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't think the price is going to go up, do you? 600 dollars is pretty outrageous for eyeliners. Lol.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the price is going to go up, do you? 600 dollars is pretty outrageous for eyeliners. Lol.


 you might never know... i truly think that the price will go up because it was just a ONE time thing, Limited Edition.. i take that back, i don't think that i'll ever sell it simply because my bf bought it for me =)


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the price is going to go up, do you? 600 dollars is pretty outrageous for eyeliners. Lol.


 btw - when is yours coming in? you mentioned that you're just 5 states away.. i'm expecting mine either tomorrow or saturday and I'm in CA.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno. I kinda wanna keep it. that's 15 bucks a piece.. which is a good price, I suppose. But i'd probably use it to buy the eyeliners anyhow.. So maybe just keeping the vault and selling off the ones I don't want would be better. IDK! I'm torn! It's just so beautiful.


 lol well if I were you, I'd take some time and think about how long this "beautiful" feeling would last. 600 dollars long? Prob not for me, as I know I'd end up never using them all. 

If I knew I was going to use every color in there though, I'd be able to say no thanks to the offer. That said, I've spent the last year making myself leave the collector mindset and become more practical. if this was out Spring 2012, I definitely would've been at my keyboard purchasing it and would have never let it go.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

I know myself, I'd probably end up using every color atleast a few times, except maybe 5 or 6 colors. So in ratio theres more colors I would use, then not use. I love the entire bottom row, and I also love brown eyeliners, although I wouldn't need all those browns, so  I would sell some off, including the grey and zero and oil slick. But other than that, its safe to bet they'd be used. ( i love bright eyeliner, and browns or perversion for a softer look) .... But 600 dollars... I'd probably end up selling the case, I wonder how much that might fetch for. I just don't have room for it, even though I'd love it. 

And Vicky, that is awesome! Gotta love boyfriends!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm in PA, but it was shipped from Florida  so give or take a few states. I haven't had any update on my shipping status for some reason, still says its in FL

Oh any BTW. I already sold about 5 of my palettes from my UD (outrageous) stash( with 5 more listed).... To try to make up for the cost. To sell it off after selling off my palettes would make me sad.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know myself, I'd probably end up using every color atleast a few times, except maybe 5 or 6 colors. So in ratio theres more colors I would use, then not use. I love the entire bottom row, and I also love brown eyeliners, although I wouldn't need all those browns, so  I would sell some off, including the grey and zero and oil slick. But other than that, its safe to bet they'd be used. ( i love bright eyeliner, and browns or perversion for a softer look) .... But 600 dollars... I'd probably end up selling the case, I wonder how much that might fetch for. I just don't have room for it, even though I'd love it.
> 
> And Vicky, that is awesome! Gotta love boyfriends!


 i don't think that the case would go for much since no one would have 40 eyeliners to throw in it haha when is yours coming in? i wanna see!! :]


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd sell it too for $600! The "collector's bug" came and went pretty quickly and as much as I love UD, I've managed to not feel the need to get caught up in LEs. Although I did contemplate buying the vault just to resell it...



> lol well if I were you, I'd take some time and think about how long this "beautiful" feeling would last. 600 dollars long? Prob not for me, as I know I'd end up never using them all.Â  If I knew I was going to use every color in there though, I'd be able to say no thanks to the offer. That said, I've spent the last year making myself leave the collector mindset and become more practical. if this was out Spring 2012, I definitely would've been at my keyboard purchasing it and would have never let it go.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in PA, but it was shipped from Florida  so give or take a few states. I haven't had any update on my shipping status for some reason, still says its in FL
> 
> Oh any BTW. I already sold about 5 of my palettes from my UD (outrageous) stash( with 5 more listed).... To try to make up for the cost. To sell it off after selling off my palettes would make me sad.


 oh I see.. yeah definitely do what you want with it since it's yours... it was a LE item ;] just to keep that in mind haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd sell it too for $600! The "collector's bug" came and went pretty quickly and as much as I love UD, I've managed to not feel the need to get caught up in LEs. Although I did contemplate buying the vault just to resell it...


 Lol for sure. I don't get caught up in LE stuff anymore....falling in love with a product you can't rebuy is devastating lol.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

But you can rebuy the liners! hehe, I have this psychedelic sister over here... That Is almost gone.. my perversion pencil went VERY fast.  But I already have a back up for it, hehe.  Its not LE im into, it was the amazing discount. Even though it was 300... I already made half of it back, and justified it by knowing i'd sell more off.  I'm only into the quality, not if its LE hehe. 

Here is what I used to have in terms of palettes

 



i noticed after a while, it's not worth collecting them all, I'd probably not get through that in a lifetime! So my collecting fever is gone.. I no longer feel the need to have so many palettes sitting there as a collection.  

But 7.38 an eye pencil? Totally!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

Vicky, where is yours at right now? Have you gotten any updates?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But you can rebuy the liners! hehe, I have this psychedelic sister over here... That Is almost gone.. my perversion pencil went VERY fast.  But I already have a back up for it, hehe.  Its not LE im into, it was the amazing discount. Even though it was 300... I already made half of it back, and justified it by knowing i'd sell more off.  I'm only into the quality, not if its LE hehe.
> 
> ...


 ^my UD palettes looks like that too.. but I've depotted them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome, atleast I'm not the only one. I was considering depotting ( ive done this with the smashbox muse palette and sephoras hello kitty palette)


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm still curious to see if that $800 one on ebay is going to sell...


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

That'd be something. .... i bet they have so many watchers. lol!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

That person who will or whoever bought it is a straight up idiot lols sorry for being mean but come on.. You can get all 40 eyeliner + 20% off = $600ish.. Do your math! Haha



> I'm still curious to see if that $800 one on ebay is going to sell...


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

Theyre smart though, they also set it to international shipping for those whom didnt have a chance to win, who might me more inclined to purchase it ( at a crazystupid price )


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

Same person offered me $750 bucks, am I insane for still not wanting to sell this?! Blah!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 28, 2013)

you do what you gotta do girlfriend. but $750...








> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same person offered me $750 bucks, am I insane for still not wanting to sell this?! Blah!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you do what you gotta do girlfriend. but $750...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 28, 2013)

mine is in the state! should be delivered tomorrow so it's going to be a loooooooooong day at work.


----------



## Lyndz88 (Mar 28, 2013)

When will they bring stray dog back, that color just makes my blue eyes pop!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lyndz88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When will they bring stray dog back, that color just makes my blue eyes pop!


i was really hoping stray dog would be in the vault.  thankful i bought 2 of the naked eye sets so i have a spare.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

How do they know that you bought one? It doesn't sound smart whoever this is.. 19 x 40 = $760.. They could get the pencils when it's 20% off lols unbelievable..



> Same person offered me $750 bucks, am I insane for still not wanting to sell this?! Blah!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

It's someone in the UK. The shipping it's self would be 86 dollars, atleast thats what she said. 750 that includes the shipping, so It'd really be 664 in pocket, not including a paypal fee or something. I'll just keep it. hehe. I know as soon as I receive it i'll more than likely not be able to stop from drawing all over myself anyhow,


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 28, 2013)

Also the 800 dollar vault is gone?!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same person offered me $750 bucks, am I insane for still not wanting to sell this?! Blah!


 Well you did say you might offload the case and like Vicky said, you can get all the pencils during friends and family 20% for less than that....lol, I don't think you are insane because I understand the collectors mentality but I would absolutely let it go for that much money. THINK OF WHAT YOU COULD BUY!


----------



## cocacola144 (Mar 29, 2013)

Look it's here! Going to go get it after my college courses ( also how do I log on here through fb from my phone?)


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 29, 2013)

Here you have it! Photos! It's so beautiful guys! I tried to do an unboxing, but I'm terrible at videos! thanks! Lemme know if you still want to see the video... But I warn you its bad.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 29, 2013)

Just tried to upload a bunch of photos, moderator has to approve first! =)


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 29, 2013)

If I had gotten this and someone offered me $750 for it I definitely would take it haha


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm just crazy like that.  750 and she wanted to do it through Ebay. So thats like a huge cut ebay takes, and not to mention that woulda included the 86 dollar shipping. Then all the hastle to ship it over seas. And now that I have them, I REALLY don't want to let it go.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just crazy like that.  750 and she wanted to do it through Ebay. So thats like a huge cut ebay takes, and not to mention that woulda included the 86 dollar shipping. Then all the hastle to ship it over seas. And now that I have them, I REALLY don't want to let it go.


 Ohhhhhhh that makes it different. Paypal takes a percentage and that shipping is too much. It also explains why she was willing to pay so much. If she offered 750+shipping and not through ebay, I'd do it. lol


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah, I dunno why she wanted to do it through ebay ( ebucks, or extra protection, idk ) ... But it's too much, and in the end I'd still be getting a better deal just keeping what I wanted and selling the ones I won't use. =D


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I dunno why she wanted to do it through ebay ( ebucks, or extra protection, idk ) ... But it's too much, and in the end I'd still be getting a better deal just keeping what I wanted and selling the ones I won't use. =D


 So here's a hypothetical, lol. If someone walked up to you and offered you $750 in cash and they'd walk away with it, would you do it?


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes. Haha. I would, for sure.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, I'm so JEALOUS! It looks amazing! LUCKY GIRL!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 29, 2013)

My bf said "whoever asked that girl for $760 tell them to msg me" lols he doesnt find it believable. BUT plz tell that person to msg me bc he said that I can sell it.. I'll get the pencils that I don't have at 20% off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> extra $$$ will go to the bf haha &amp; some makeup!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 29, 2013)

OMG. Where is this eyeliner vault for sale?


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG. Where is this eyeliner vault for sale?


It was sold out within minutes and now is only available on eBay and places like it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was sold out within minutes and now is only available on eBay and places like it.


Nuts! This is why I can NOT take a day off from MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 29, 2013)

> Nuts! This is why I can NOT take a day off from MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for letting me know!


 Exactly! I feel like I'm missing a lot if I miss a day or 2.. I try to read it all and respond later (if I remember) haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 29, 2013)

> Nuts! This is why I can NOT take a day off from MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for letting me know!


 Exactly! I feel like I'm missing a lot if I miss a day or 2.. I try to read it all and respond later (if I remember) haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 29, 2013)

I look like a hot mess after my intense workout but I really don't care because my vault came in! Review soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3 I'm gonna work on it right now!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 29, 2013)

I need a tip. How are you ladies storing your vault? I need suggestions. I want it to be accessible every day. Right now I have it out of its case, but it's not anywhere near as beautiful out of it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 29, 2013)

> I need a tip. How are you ladies storing your vault? I need suggestions. I want it to be accessible every day. Right now I have it out of its case, but it's not anywhere near as beautiful out of it.Â


 Did you tell the person to msg me? Haha i store it on top of my drawers. I'll take a pic


----------



## Elizabethhh (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow! it looks amazing. 

I wish if i could grab the whole.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 29, 2013)

How I will be storing the Vault  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Labeled it because I will be posting it in the "makeup collection" thread soon.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm done with the swatches just need to work on editing the pictures and writing up a review for my blog.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 29, 2013)

I went out and am trying to revamp my makeup... so far ... i have more purple and black paint on me  than I have ... on my new wooden boxes haha.  Where do you think it could work at with this set up? 

















 ... I like this set up. but at the same time my old one hid all my crap. ... then i'd never use it.. here I have everything available to just grab.  those blushes will be put in that container next to them , so that space can be free'd up.  .. I'm just so bad at organizing. - wonders off to find an organization thread, there has to be one of those-


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need a tip. How are you ladies storing your vault? I need suggestions. I want it to be accessible every day. Right now I have it out of its case, but it's not anywhere near as beautiful out of it.


 

i was wondering the same thing myself. right now i've got it sitting out on the bathroom counter as i do have the room, but that's going to get obnoxious very quickly. i've debating taking them out and putting them into their own makeup drawer(s) but i do like the case. so for now, it will sit on the counter.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 29, 2013)

Waiting for my photos to upload for some advice. Sucks being new here! Lol.  So I had them sitting in my ELF brush holder, next to my brushes, but they didn't look as nice, and I couldnt really pick and choose. So for now I put them back in the vault ( dont they just look so gorgeous sitting in there?!)... I have some empty spaces that really bugs me, but once those "vintage" liners go into clearance, ( which im sure they'll do, right? ) I'll buy them too. ( really want the 1999 the most )  and stick them in the empty spaces ( for now I have my almost gone liners sitting in there to remind me to use them up ) I'm working with pretty limited space, as my makeup desk is also my computer/work desk. If there was some way I could maybe have it hanging from the wall... .. But that would require me ruining the box.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 29, 2013)

Jesse, maybe we should get one of those clear acrylic storage draws and stick them in there so we can see the colors from every angle. I bet that would look pretty..  maybe?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 29, 2013)

Perversion, Zero, Oil Slick, Uzi, Smoke, Desperation, Demolition, Corrupt, Whiskey, and Bourbon.













Roach, Smog, Underground, Mushroom, Hustle, Scorch, Goldmine, Stash, Mildew, and Loaded.













Invasion, Mainline, Junkie, Freak, Deep End, Electric, LSD, Sabbath, Abyss, and Chaos.













Ether, Rockstar, Empire, Delinquent, Vice, Psychedelic Sister, Asphyxia, Woodstock, Cuff, and Yeyo.


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Mar 29, 2013)

I snagged 2 of the Vaults when they were available (one is  a gift for a friend that has no idea what she's getting lol) and I absolutely love it. The value was just too good to pass up. I have the UD Pro discount (of course, it couldn't be used on this) so originally I was just going to purchase all of the pencils individually using that...but after I did the math I realized that even with my 40% discount buying the Vault was a better deal. $7.37 per pencil with the Vault versus $11.40 per pencil...it was a no-brainer lol. 

As far as storing it...right now I have it stored in the bottom drawer of a nightstand that I use exclusively for makeup storage (yes, I have too much makeup lol). I don't really have the space to display it full time. Plus, keeping it in the drawer while not in use keeps the case in pristine condition. I've heard that a lot of people are planning on selling their entire Vault for a profit or selling individual pencils to offset their purchase, but after swatching all of the pencils I can't imagine getting rid of any of them...except for Zero perhaps. I have way too many Zero pencils thanks to UD including them in so many palettes. I haven't touched Zero since I fell in love with Perversion anyway. 

For those that missed out on it...rumor has it that they will appear again. Seems like a creditable rumor considering that UD hasn't removed it from the site and gives the option to be notified when it's back in stock. Usually, if it's something that won't be restocked the page for the item disappears. That won't be great news for anyone wanting to sell theirs for an inflated price though lol.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 29, 2013)

If they do re release these bad boys, They're going to sell out way faster this time. WAY faster. it took from 3am to about 10am to sell out. Next release everyone will be ready. I'd be tempted to buy another one, just to seperate the whole thing out on ebay. lol.


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Mar 29, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing lol. If they sale them again I would probably buy another one. I'm not sure if I would sell that one either but I would buy it as a backup to the pencils I didn't already own before the Vault...but if the offer was right I'd be willing to sell that one lol. I placed my order at 3 am because I knew they would sell quick after UD said they were only selling 50 Vaults on their FB. That info was what helped me make the purchase with no regrets. If I hadn't stumbled on that info I might have waited until later in the day to order and missed out!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jesse, maybe we should get one of those clear acrylic storage draws and stick them in there so we can see the colors from every angle. I bet that would look pretty..  maybe?


i've got two 3-drawer acrylic storage drawers, cheapy versions, from Amazon that i'm using for shadows, pencils, mascara, blushes, and primers right now.  i have thought about getting another one that could be exclusively for pencils because it was only $13 but i love the case.  and if i take the pencils out then i really need to toss the case because it will serve no purpose.

here's the link to the cheapy drawers: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KKXA58/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 29, 2013)

OH! JESS! Thank you so much! If my photos ever get uploaded you'll see. I'm using the sterile 5 dollar ones for storage.. but i really think i need to upgrade to clear ones.  The ones i had seen were like 25 bucks or more. Are they sturdy? I might just dedicate a whole one to my liners ( and single shadows )  and my like 15 primer potions.. basically an UD exclusive eye storage. lol!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH! JESS! Thank you so much! If my photos ever get uploaded you'll see. I'm using the sterile 5 dollar ones for storage.. but i really think i need to upgrade to clear ones.  The ones i had seen were like 25 bucks or more. Are they sturdy? I might just dedicate a whole one to my liners ( and single shadows )  and my like 15 primer potions.. basically an UD exclusive eye storage. lol!


 

you're very welcome.

sturdy? eh. i have them side by side with my ELF brush holder across the top so they are the right height where i can see everything.  i'd say they work just fine for my needs and the price can't be beat.  they won't last forever but for $13, i won't be mad when it's time to toss 'em.


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyEyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those that missed out on it...rumor has it that they will appear again. Seems like a creditable rumor considering that UD hasn't removed it from the site and gives the option to be notified when it's back in stock....


 I saw this too- hopefully they will re-stock for those who didn't get a change to buy one. (They're practically waging war on UD's Facebook page, so hopefully they will get more in soon!)


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckycharms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw this too- hopefully they will re-stock for those who didn't get a change to buy one. (They're practically waging war on UD's Facebook page, so hopefully they will get more in soon!)


someone also posted that Sephora will be carrying it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!!!!!

Thank you soooooo much for posting the swatches!

Enjoy your Vault...it looks amazeballs!!!!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 30, 2013)

If sephora carries it, im sure as cheese im buying it for the points.


----------



## bluelion (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm kinda bummed that Honey (discontinued and replaced by Eldorado) wasn't included in the set. That was my all time favorite gold liner.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 30, 2013)

El Dorado will be discontinued too.. I only have a small little sample size of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wah



> I'm kinda bummed that Honey (discontinued and replaced by Eldorado) wasn't included in the set. That was my all time favorite gold liner.


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kinda bummed that Honey (discontinued and replaced by Eldorado) wasn't included in the set. That was my all time favorite gold liner.


 
 I wanted to try it because I never did. I thought it was in the set because there is a gold color, but it ended up being Goldmine.


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Mar 30, 2013)

I was hoping Honey would be brought back also since so many people have raved about it. I have a small Eldorado, but I'm actually not a fan of that one. I like the Goldmine pencil that came in the Vault much better so I'm not too upset that Eldorado is being DC.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyEyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For those that missed out on it...rumor has it that they will appear again. Seems like a creditable rumor considering that UD hasn't removed it from the site and gives the option to be notified when it's back in stock. Usually, if it's something that won't be restocked the page for the item disappears. That won't be great news for anyone wanting to sell theirs for an inflated price though lol.


Must. Not. Buy. 

These pictures are seriously tempting me, though.  Reminding myself that there will be other sets!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 30, 2013)

now here is what i have... I figured it's good, because i have to take the brush holder and mirror down to use every morning......


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Must. Not. Buy.
> ...


 I tried to hold out...I WAS on a no-buy until IMATS NY, but I broke it for this lol. I'm proud that I made it as long as I did though lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 30, 2013)

I posted the whole review on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 30, 2013)

I posted the whole review on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Idk why my phone double post.. Sigh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluelion (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm glad I talked myself out of getting this. I had it in my cart, and ended up just closing the window. It's in no way helpful to my bigger goal of not bringing so much makeup in without getting rid of an equal amount. It's also really huge and I know it would bug me to store it in a visible display because I prefer my makeup to be contained. I also still have every single one of the to be discontinued and current colors, so I couldn't really justify having backups up those just for the sake of a collection. I probably will eventually give in and get the newer pencils I don't have, but I'm in no rush to do so, and I'll probably wait for a F&amp;F sale. Whew.

It would certainly be difficult to pass up a $700 offer for the set, but can't help but find those people selling them on ebay to be kind of...unsavory? But I know the practice of reselling popular items for exorbitant prices won't be going away anytime soon.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 31, 2013)

When is the F&amp;F sale?  I feel like we just had one.. .But then again, I'm super horrible with time.  When it is, I'm buying a bunch of the discontinued liners ( hopefully in the clearance by them) and then some more foundation. ( I thought i'd hate it, bought it on a blog sale, and actually love it, and im used to full coverage!) .. And Blue Lion, yeah, I  woulda passed on it too if I had a bunch of liners, but I didn't and always wanted them, but couldn't bring myself to spend 19 a piece on them. So I was only able to get Ocho Loco from my BF for christmas last year, and that was it.  When this set came out, It was like OMG! MUST HAVE! Less than 8 bucks a pencil? Sign me up. 

But I understand the being balanced with makeup in and out.  After this purchase I'm  on my own " hit pan " adventure. Besides Tarte blushes, I want all of them! I've been searching blog sales, and theyre always sold before I can get to them -.- ... but other than that, I'm trying to use up what I have... I already hit pan on several UD eyeshadows... and some blushes..


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 31, 2013)

Now that I see this I'm so jealous! I can't believe I missed it I stayed up until 2 am waiting, then I was so tired I slept past 9 am and missed it. Snooze you lose I guess. I wish they would release more, but I'm not holding my breath on that. Also for storage, if I would've been lucky enough to get one, I would've stored it open on a shelf maybe with one of those picture frame holders to prop it up so I could see all the penils.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Mar 31, 2013)

I would do that. But I'd have to ruin the box by cutting the ribbons or cut off the lid completely, because it only opens so far up, and needs to be sitting flat to stay open. I'd love to get one of those plate display holders, those corner type things. And have it set up to see and pick out from all the time. but the lid is in the way.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 31, 2013)

Maybe you could tape a piece of string to the back of the lid and attach it to the wall or the back of the shelf.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate Vicky's pics because it makes me REALLY want that vault more each time I see it.


----------



## bluelion (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't remember exactly when the F&amp;F sales happen, but I believe it's usually a couple of times a year.


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Mar 31, 2013)

They had the last F&amp;F sale around Feb 13th this year...which seemed kind of early to me. Not sure when the next one will be but I would guess late summer or sometime in Fall maybe? I keep checking the site to see if they will put the discontinued liners on sale, but so far they haven't. They've changed the listing to "Vintage" so I'm really surprised they haven't dropped the price yet.


----------



## bluelion (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not surprised, I think they want to gain as much profit as they can from those who'll pay full price. I'm sure there's some people who will buy at full price for fear that they'll sell out quickly once they're on sale.

Most of my F&amp;F purchases were in August (my birthday month), so late summer seems like a good call.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 31, 2013)

I agree with bluelion, they will sell as many "Vintage" liners as possible at full price bc there are people who want backups of discontinued shades. After sales slow down, they will decrease the price, after a couple months they may do a second price decrease if they have a lot of unsold liners. That's what they did with the eyeshadows when they changed the formula last year. They have probably scaled back production for the colors they planned to discontinue over the past few months. I think the fall ff sale was in October.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 31, 2013)

> I hate Vicky's pics because it makes me REALLY want that vault more each time I see it.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaha sorry.. =(


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

LOL Well you can keep on torturing me with more pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not surprised, I think they want to gain as much profit as they can from those who'll pay full price. I'm sure there's some people who will buy at full price for fear that they'll sell out quickly once they're on sale.
> 
> Most of my F&amp;F purchases were in August (my birthday month), so late summer seems like a good call.


 The only reason I am surprised is because they didn't do it this way last year when they dropped the price of the now discontinued e/s singles. They dropped the price first and then a month or so later they announced the new formulation and discontinued shadows...which they then relabeled as "Vintage" and reduced the price again. I remember this only because I initially purchased a lot of them when they did the first price reduction to $9...at that time I was able to use my Pro discount on them because they weren't considered clearance. Once they dropped them down to $6 and labeled them as Vintage I couldn't use the discount on them (which didn't matter because I got them cheaper when they were $9). I assumed that was how they usually do it, but maybe it was just a fluke. A pretty great fluke lol


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I agree with bluelion, they will sell as many "Vintage" liners as possible at full price bc there are people who want backups of discontinued shades. After sales slow down, they will decrease the price, after a couple months they may do a second price decrease if they have a lot of unsold liners. That's what they did with the eyeshadows when they changed the formula last year. They have probably scaled back production for the colors they planned to discontinue over the past few months. I think the fall ff sale was in October.


 Actually, they did 2 price drops on the shadows last year...the first one was before they announced the new formulation and colors...and was listed as a "sale" that never went back to regular price. It stayed like that for a month or so before the new formulations were announced. A lot of people weren't aware of it...you had to stumble across it to even know they were on sale. That's what got me in to buying the singles because before then I only owned UD e/s in palette form with exception of 2 singles I had purchased at full price. I went crazy with that sell and ended up with 20 singles lol. I'm glad that I did because once they announced that they were clearance and dropped the price again the colors I fell in love with disappeared quickly (Lounge comes to mind...bought it on a whim). Luckily I purchased 2 of everything at that time (with the intent to give some away as a contest on my blog) so the ones I absolutely loved I ended up keeping the dupes lol.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 31, 2013)

i'm still working on my storage solution but am so glad i got one of the vaults.  i love playing with all the colors - i'm more motivated to mix it up now that they are shiny and new.


----------



## luckycharms (Mar 31, 2013)

^ I'm getting excited about my vault arriving and feel glad that I got it because even colors like "Freak" and some of the blue ones look interesting to me. (Usually I'm more of a 'neutrals only' person.)


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 31, 2013)

Post up your looks with the eyeliner! I haven't done any but I plan on making some later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckycharms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ I'm getting excited about my vault arriving and feel glad that I got it because even colors like "Freak" and some of the blue ones look interesting to me. (Usually I'm more of a 'neutrals only' person.)


 I'm surprised by how much I love Freak! I've evolved from  my neutrals only habit within the last year although I still love my neutral looks the most!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 1, 2013)

woodstock with psychedelic sister and I believe chaos on the bottom ( its usually brighter )



This is the whole look to the eye makeup above.



Electic and then perversion in liquid liner. electric and yeyo on the bottom



Same look, open eyes! can see the yeyo on the bottom

*Also, they took the "vintage eyeliners" off the site, and combined the two. Guess no clearance.*


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 1, 2013)

^ really pretty.. i haven't played with mine much.. i will soon tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 2, 2013)

I want your cheeks. You have gorgeous cheeks.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol, Awe! Thank you, Zandidoll. -blush-

Vicky, when you get to playing, post some looks. I need some inspiration.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, Awe! Thank you, Zandidoll. -blush-
> 
> Vicky, when you get to playing, post some looks. I need some inspiration.


 will do.. haven't had much time lately..

ANNNNND by the way ladies... UD is posting this everywhere "Our 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil Vault was a limited edition item and is no longer available. Thanks!"

It WILL BE available in other countries though..


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> will do.. haven't had much time lately..
> ...


Oh now that's just mean of them


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> will do.. haven't had much time lately..
> ...


 I saw that. They also finally removed it from the UD website. In a way I guess it is fair that they will be selling it in some capacity (they didn't say if it will be LE also, but I assume that it will) in other countries, but it would be nice if they would have had more than 50 available here to begin with. Or at least had a second chance sale. Those of us that did get our hands on it more content regardless of what happens because we were lucky enough to snag one, but I completely understand the frustration of those that missed out. I still think that those who are complaining the most (especially those on the UD FB page) are really taking it over board. No one was ripped off. Limited Edition means there is only a limited quantity. It doesn't mean enough for everyone that wants one to get it...yet that seems to be what some people think. MAC does this all of the time with their LE releases. Difference is MAC doesn't tell you how many they have available.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 4, 2013)

Not really by luck that we got it since I snagged on it when it kinda went 'live' but yeah the girls on FB keeps on asking and UD just post up that quote C O N S T A N T L Y. hahaha if some people would just read -.-



> I saw that. They also finally removed it from the UD website. In a way I guess it is fair that they will be selling it in some capacity (they didn't say if it will be LE also, but I assume that it will) in other countries, but it would be nice if they would have had more than 50 available here to begin with. Or at least had a second chance sale. Those of us that did get our hands on it more content regardless of what happens because we were lucky enough to snag one, but I completely understand the frustration of those that missed out. I still think that those who are complaining the most (especially those on the UD FB page) are really taking it over board. No one was ripped off. Limited Edition means there is only a limited quantity. It doesn't mean enough for everyone that wants one to get it...yet that seems to be what some people think. MAC does this all of the time with their LE releases. Difference is MAC doesn't tell you how many they have available.Â


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not really by luck that we got it since I snagged on it when it kinda went 'live' but yeah the girls on FB keeps on asking and UD just post up that quote C O N S T A N T L Y. hahaha if some people would just read -.-


 I agree...I also snagged mine when it went live. I intentionally stayed up and kept checking the site just in case it started before 3am est. I knew that the chances were high with only 50 available that just as many or more people were doing the same thing that I was. That's the only reason I say luck....if more than 50 of us were trying at the same time then the lucky ones would manage to get it in their cart and processed before the others managed to do the same thing lol. It just kills me how many people are swearing they have been wronged and they will never purchase from UD again for deceiving the customers when they don't have the basic understanding of the words LIMITED EDITION! They could have sold 1 Vault and they still would have done what they said...sold a limited edition item.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyEyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree...I also snagged mine when it went live. I intentionally stayed up and kept checking the site just in case it started before 3am est. I knew that the chances were high with only 50 available that just as many or more people were doing the same thing that I was. That's the only reason I say luck....if more than 50 of us were trying at the same time then the lucky ones would manage to get it in their cart and processed before the others managed to do the same thing lol. It just kills me how many people are swearing they have been wronged and they will never purchase from UD again for deceiving the customers when they don't have the basic understanding of the words LIMITED EDITION! They could have sold 1 Vault and they still would have done what they said...sold a limited edition item.


 i'm surprised that the 50 vaults didn't go as quick as I thought though.. most people didn't get it because of the price of $300 and something so that might be a reason why. to be honest, i didn't even know that there were only 50 until i read their fb.. &gt;.&lt; but i'm glad that we got it.. if it happens again, then i will happily pick up another one ;D


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, when people tell me I'm lucky I just want to scream. It's like, no I wasn't lucky, I was informed. 

I stayed up to make sure I got it, Refreshed constantly and it came up, I snagged it without hesitation. It wasn't luck, it was being aware! 

Oye!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, when people tell me I'm lucky I just want to scream. It's like, no I wasn't lucky, I was informed.
> 
> ...


 exactly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am lucky that my bf paid for it.. had he not, I would still get it with my own money. simple as that.

btw - i'm really wondering if they ONLY had 50...


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, I've been wondering that too, They probably had more than 50.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I've been wondering that too, They probably had more than 50.


 i'm thinking like 75-150.. but "there was only 50" lols.. it took a while for the vaults to be ALL GONE after all..


----------



## Jess Bailey (Apr 4, 2013)

i don't want to sound like a complete jerk, but my hubby bought mine for me at, like, 9am CT. It was still available at reasonable times.....


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't want to sound like a complete jerk, but my hubby bought mine for me at, like, 9am CT. It was still available at reasonable times.....


 "i'm surprised that the 50 vaults didn't go as quick as I thought though" quoted from myself that was above ^... and you're not a jerk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, like I said, I woke back up for college and they were still available for a little bit after. But, I wasn't going to risk it.


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 6, 2013)

Sort of embarrassed to ask, but where did it say that they only had 50 to sell? Was it on their Facebook? I know people were talking about it, but I couldn't find it anywhere.

I remember checking at midnight and it wasn't up yet. I then checked at 8:52am CT and got it. (I figured it was still available because of the hefty price tag. A lot of people commented on different makeup guru sites that it was too expensive and they would pass. Some also like some of the colors, but didn't need or want all of them.)


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckycharms* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sort of embarrassed to ask, but where did it say that they only had 50 to sell? Was it on their Facebook? I know people were talking about it, but I couldn't find it anywhere.
> 
> I remember checking at midnight and it wasn't up yet. I then checked at 8:52am CT and got it. (I figured it was still available because of the hefty price tag. A lot of people commented on different makeup guru sites that it was too expensive and they would pass. Some also like some of the colors, but didn't need or want all of them.)


 Don't be embarrassed! Never EVER be embarrassed to ask a question. It was on their actual website, if I recall correctly, but that whole page is now gone,


----------



## Jess Bailey (Apr 6, 2013)

i believe you're right on both accounts, Zadi: it said it on the UD website and don't be embarrassed to ask.


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you, Zadi and Jess. (I just thought it was somewhere obvious and I was completely missing it, lol.)


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i'm surprised that the 50 vaults didn't go as quick as I thought though.. most people didn't get it because of the price of $300 and something so that might be a reason why. to be honest, i didn't even know that there were only 50 until i read their fb.. &gt;.&lt; but i'm glad that we got it.. if it happens again, then i will happily pick up another one ;D


 I was surprised too, but I think UD customers tend to feel less inclined to sit up and wait for 3 am EST....there rarely seems to be as much frenzy for UD releases (even LE's) as there is for the notoriously quick selling MAC releases. I think for the most part UD's LE's tend to have a ample supply and I don't recall another time that they specifically claimed to only be selling such a low and specific number of an item like they did with this one. Not to mention a lot of people weren't aware of this release or the number if they hadn't been on the FB site or saw the teaser on the UD website (or in my case...saw a blogger mention about it on the same day the UD teaser was posted. The blog I read actual knew there was a LE Vault being released but didn't know the details other than that there would be new colors and that the Vault would have all of the pencils that would be in the permanent collection). A lot of people didn't find out about the Vault until after it was sold out and UD posted their giveaway.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 9, 2013)

GUYS! THE VAULT IS UP ON SEPHORA NOW! 

( I want to buy another one to just friggin get the points and use my 10% off and resell on ebay -.-)

I'm kind of pissed off... for me..

But happy for the ones who missed out! NOW YOU CAN GET ALL THOSE POINTS!

Chic week discount? IT'll probably be sold out by then...


----------



## Iryna Iakusheva (Apr 9, 2013)

I just saw the same thing))

In hesitating process. and 4 ebates... why not 8%?...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, I buckled and bought it.  I used many justifications, including ebates and that I'm now $1 away from renewing my VIB status.  I remember regretting not getting the anniversary set because I thought $92 was too expensive at the time.  Little did I realize....that was actually a great deal, and prices are only going to increase.

Off to transfer money from savings to checking




.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Apr 9, 2013)

so that's an interesting way to do business. huh.  tell everyone "sorry. sold out." and then sell it through Sephora.  well played, UD.

i'm glad i bought mine, no question, but this is a bit shady.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GUYS! THE VAULT IS UP ON SEPHORA NOW!
> 
> ...


Whaaaaaa? Is this for real? I just looked on the website and it certainly is there. How is this possible? lol


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so that's an interesting way to do business. huh.  tell everyone "sorry. sold out." and then sell it through Sephora.  well played, UD....


 
That's what I thought- so they did make more!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol! Yep! Went up today with the new moon dust shadows' I'm angry! That's so shady! Time to write an angry letter! Lol jk. But seriously. Ebates? U mean the insider points? Or something different!?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol! Yep! Went up today with the new moon dust shadows' I'm angry! That's so shady! Time to write an angry letter! Lol jk. But seriously. Ebates? U mean the insider points? Or something different!?


 Ebates is a service that gives you cashback for your online purchases ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so that's an interesting way to do business. huh.  tell everyone "sorry. sold out." and then sell it through Sephora.  well played, UD.
> 
> i'm glad i bought mine, no question, but this is a bit shady.


 That''s what I thought too!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ebates is a service that gives you cashback for your online purchases ^^


Yes, you get a quarterly check.  I often forget to use it, but it's a painless way to get a % back (usually 4-8%, but some are highter) from sites you are going to be purchasing from anyhow.  I think I got $22 back last quarter.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

You know, I was so strong to pass by it the first time and I was sad but proud that I could get by without it lol....but a SECOND TIME....this is agony. My hubster said nooooo...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2013)

The funny thing is that I had vowed to get it if it came back, but now that it is, I find that I've changed my mind.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 9, 2013)

I looked ebates up, I had no idea! Shame on me!


----------



## LAtPoly (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I buckled and bought it.  I used many justifications, including ebates and that I'm now $1 away from renewing my VIB status.  I remember regretting not getting the anniversary set because I thought $92 was too expensive at the time.  Little did I realize....that was actually a great deal, and prices are only going to increase.
> 
> ...


 Well...I'm weak.  I just went ahead and bought it - now I'll have the ones I want at $8/pop instead of $19.  Plus Sephora points...and the 4% from eBates is better than a poke in the eye.

I already have a pile to post on eBay.  I better get to taking photographs because they'll be more after this puppy arrives.

I didn't want to chance it selling out before Thursday (start of Chic Week).  Of course, if it's still available you could always rebuy and return #1, right?  (Assuming you could float the monies.)

-L


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm very tempted by this, but I know I wouldn't use everything in there and I know that I would never get around to selling the pencils that I wouldn't use. So, I picked out a few colors that I do like, and put them in my cart, waiting for the chic week sale to start.


----------



## Iryna Iakusheva (Apr 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Well...I'm weak. Â I just went ahead and bought it - now I'll have the ones I want at $8/pop instead of $19. Â Plus Sephora points...and the 4% from eBates is better than a poke in the eye.

Â 

I already have a pile to post on eBay. Â I better get to taking photographs because they'll be more after this puppy arrives.

Â 

I didn't want to chance it selling out before Thursday (start of Chic Week). Â Of course, if it's still available you could always rebuy and return #1, right? Â (Assuming you could float the monies.)

Â 

-L


I thought in the same way and bought it too!)


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 9, 2013)

you guys should get it if some of you guys were considering it the first time.. i haven't used my vault much but i've never regretted buying it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just wish that i got it through sephora for the points but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm glad that other people have the chance too now.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you guys should get it if some of you guys were considering it the first time.. i haven't used my vault much but i've never regretted buying it  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just wish that i got it through sephora for the points but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm glad that other people have the chance too now.


Can you call up my hubby and tell him that? kthnx


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so that's an interesting way to do business. huh.  tell everyone "sorry. sold out." and then sell it through Sephora.  well played, UD.
> 
> i'm glad i bought mine, no question, but this is a bit shady.


 It is a little disappointing BUT I guess in all fairness UD never said that it wouldn't be available anywhere else. They only said it was gone from them lol. An option if you can swing it is to buy it from Sephora (if it's the points that you want) and return the one you have to UD...you have 45 days to do that. Even if it puts you temporarily in the hole you know you'll be getting your UD refund so it will all even out...and you'll have your points. It's something I am considering.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can you call up my hubby and tell him that? kthnx


 haha any time :]


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 9, 2013)

I would, Butterflyeyes, but unfortunately I already sold a few liners! OH! Horrible, I want to buy a second one, and just post it on Ebay, either as a full ( btw theres several that have popped up on there now ) or just piecing it out. But NO! boyfriend said no round two. I don't blame him, just so sad that I cant get those points now! GR!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

If I had the money I'd buy two sell one off piece by piece of what I don't want then the second stash away and allow it to collect value so to see then put it on eBay. With Sephora selling them now the price on the ones on eBay must have had to dropped.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 9, 2013)

Surprisingly, no. They're still high, with bids.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow. Unless word about Sephora hasn't gotten out.


----------



## bluelion (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm kind of disgusted by this one seller who has it up for 799.99, and another who has a BIN price of a grand! I really don't think it's worth that much so soon after it's been released!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder if those bidding may not have a way to get it otherwise, ie. those outside the US/Canada.


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 9, 2013)

^ That's what I'm thinking- for the int'l buyers.


----------



## bluelion (Apr 9, 2013)

It's still pretty exorbitant. I know there might be buyers who think it's a good deal if it's completely inaccessible otherwise. But still, I just find it distasteful. Not surprising, though.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 9, 2013)

My order has shipped



.  Perhaps I'll have something to play with over the weekend!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope so lulu! It's really fun, and I feel like I'm neglecting them if I just wear my perversion( which I am trying to finish up for my April empties) but I've been doing so many looks and in so happy yeyo is in my life I love putting it on my lower lash line and inner corners. You're going to looooooove it( if that wasn't obvious already lol). Hopefully you figure out a way to make the container functional, my desk is my vanity/ work desk so I don't have much room for the whole box it's almost as big as a pizza box! Ip leave let me know I just bought a glass container and shoved them all in there so I can see all the colors. And hey u can't beat getting those sephora points and ebates.


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyEyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a little disappointing BUT I guess in all fairness UD never said that it wouldn't be available anywhere else. They only said it was gone from them lol. An option if you can swing it is to buy it from Sephora (if it's the points that you want) and return the one you have to UD...you have 45 days to do that. Even if it puts you temporarily in the hole you know you'll be getting your UD refund so it will all even out...and you'll have your points. It's something I am considering.


 That's what I was thinking because I'd rather have the points/ renew my VIB status, but I also want both!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 9, 2013)

Just ordered. I didn't want to wait until Thursday and risk missing out for the second time. I was able to use the VIB 10% off and 4% cash back from ebates. So excited!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope so lulu! It's really fun, and I feel like I'm neglecting them if I just wear my perversion( which I am trying to finish up for my April empties) but I've been doing so many looks and in so happy yeyo is in my life I love putting it on my lower lash line and inner corners. You're going to looooooove it( if that wasn't obvious already lol). Hopefully you figure out a way to make the container functional, my desk is my vanity/ work desk so I don't have much room for the whole box it's almost as big as a pizza box! Ip leave let me know I just bought a glass container and shoved them all in there so I can see all the colors. And hey u can't beat getting those sephora points and ebates.


I think I have a place I can keep it in the box, but it depends on how tall the lid is when it's open.  I'd like to keep them in the vault if possible, it just looks so pretty!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just ordered. I didn't want to wait until Thursday and risk missing out for the second time. I was able to use the VIB 10% off and 4% cash back from ebates. So excited!


Dang, I"m a VIB but never got word about the 10% off.  Oh well.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

OMG, I was going to buy it and it's out of stock at Sephora now



.....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, I was going to buy it and it's out of stock at Sephora now
> 
> ...


 i was JUST looking at it 10 minutes ago and it was available! thats nuts!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was JUST looking at it 10 minutes ago and it was available! thats nuts!


OMG I MISSED IT BY 10 MINUTES?! Imma cry lol....having a BAD DAY. I was supposed to be home from work 2 hours ago but a bunch of crazy drama happened so I was late. Boooooo.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad I didn't hesitate to buy it. The VIB code was posted in the Sephora Codes thread. I've been a VIB for a few years and have used them a few times, I'm getting another one in my kit. I'm not sure if it's a unique code, it was posted a few pages back.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder if the Sephora Vaults were included in the 50 they said were made. Maybe they sold like 15 on their own site, 13 on Sephora, 2 for the giveaway, and 25 more for international. Just random numbers, but do you think there really only were 50?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if the Sephora Vaults were included in the 50 they said were made. Maybe they sold like 15 on their own site, 13 on Sephora, 2 for the giveaway, and 25 more for international. Just random numbers, but do you think there really only were 50?


I dunno, but I'm like...OK...for real UD, you making any more? Cause I'm seriously gonna buy it. Tell me where and when and I'm there!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG I MISSED IT BY 10 MINUTES?! Imma cry lol....having a BAD DAY. I was supposed to be home from work 2 hours ago but a bunch of crazy drama happened so I was late. Boooooo.


 awww hopefully the rest of your day and tomorrow and the next day and the next and next next next next days are better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in the end of the day, it's just eyeliners.. i'm pretty sure that something else better will pop up.. what the heck, who needs 40 eyeliners anyways &gt;.&gt; hahah


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2013)

Think of it as saving $300!  Maybe you can look into buying the ones you truly love via blogs, trading etc!  Hope tomorrow is a better day!  Drama is no fun!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I MISSED IT BY 10 MINUTES?! Imma cry lol....having a BAD DAY. I was supposed to be home from work 2 hours ago but a bunch of crazy drama happened so I was late. Boooooo.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG I MISSED IT BY 10 MINUTES?! Imma cry lol....having a BAD DAY. I was supposed to be home from work 2 hours ago but a bunch of crazy drama happened so I was late. Boooooo.


 Awww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope your day is better now


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Glad I didn't hesitate to buy it. The VIB code was posted in the Sephora Codes thread. I've been a VIB for a few years and have used them a few times, I'm getting another one in my kit. I'm not sure if it's a unique code, it was posted a few pages back.


Thanks, good to know!  I swear there are so many things I would never know if I didn't read here.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if the Sephora Vaults were included in the 50 they said were made. Maybe they sold like 15 on their own site, 13 on Sephora, 2 for the giveaway, and 25 more for international. Just random numbers, but do you think there really only were 50?


I'm curious of how many Sephora had.  I've seen a few comments on blogs of people who bought from Sephora, but they could post on here as well for all I know.  It definitely doesn't seem like there were many.  Glad I took the leap as well.


----------



## Iryna Iakusheva (Apr 10, 2013)

I saw on Ebay at least 11 for sell


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG I MISSED IT BY 10 MINUTES?! Imma cry lol....having a BAD DAY. I was supposed to be home from work 2 hours ago but a bunch of crazy drama happened so I was late. Boooooo.


 It's back in stock... http://www.sephora.com/24-7-glide-on-eye-pencil-vault-P378820?skuId=1523810


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 10, 2013)

Cheshire!!! Hurry!!!! Hurry!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wait, huh? I just checked 10 minutes ago and it's listed there but it's not in stock???? I'm confused lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> awww hopefully the rest of your day and tomorrow and the next day and the next and next next next next days are better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in the end of the day, it's just eyeliners.. i'm pretty sure that something else better will pop up.. what the heck, who needs 40 eyeliners anyways &gt;.&gt; hahah





> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Think of it as saving $300!  Maybe you can look into buying the ones you truly love via blogs, trading etc!  Hope tomorrow is a better day!  Drama is no fun!





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope your day is better now


 Thanks guys




It's just that kind of week I think....from people passing away to kitty surgeries to long hours at work, and boss worrying about a bad mammogram so I had to take over classes for two days (plus we worried about her)....I may keep checking Sephora's site for daaaays lol


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 10, 2013)

@Cheshire sorry you have to deal with all that I guess when it rains it pours. Sorry for your loss and I hope your kitteh and boss are ok.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @Cheshire sorry you have to deal with all that I guess when it rains it pours. Sorry for your loss and I hope your kitteh and boss are ok.


Thank you very much. I wasn't that close to the person who passed away, I've known her for a long time, but she's close to the people at my work (whom I've known since I was 8) so it pains me to see them upset, plus it's always sad to see someone go. My kitty would BE OK if she'd just sit and rest, goofy cat. I'm following her around going 'Marie! Marie lay down....Marie stop walking...no you CAN'T go up the stairs!' lol...and my boss is OK too...ended up just being a bloop in the machine, but oh lordy, the drama and panic when she thought something was wrong!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

It must have been one person cancelling their order.  Because it is not in stock now.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It must have been one person cancelling their order.  Because it is not in stock now.


 Quite possibly, good guess. I shall be vigilant in checking for days lol!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was in stock for a while earlier.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. I wasn't that close to the person who passed away, I've known her for a long time, but she's close to the people at my work (whom I've known since I was 8) so it pains me to see them upset, plus it's always sad to see someone go. My kitty would BE OK if she'd just sit and rest, goofy cat. I'm following her around going 'Marie! Marie lay down....Marie stop walking...no you CAN'T go up the stairs!' lol...and my boss is OK too...ended up just being a bloop in the machine, but oh lordy, the drama and panic when she thought something was wrong!


 Oh them stubborn kitties! Hope she chills and heals well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad to hear it was just a scare for your boss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyEyes (Apr 10, 2013)

It's just a guess but MAYBE Sephora is "hiding" a few so they won't be sold during the Chic Week event. Sephora will never announce the exact number they had available, but as many people that were complaining on the UD FB about missing out the first time...it's much more likely that once word got out that it was available on Sephora people rushed to snag it...just in case they don't get another shot (as far as U.S. customers....if I'm not mistaken UD did say that other countries would get a shot at later dates). 

As far as the inflated EBay prices....I don't knock anybody's hustle, but it does bother me that some will take advantage of others well over the twice what they paid mark. It just seems like being dirty selling it for more than it would cost to buy the individuals full retail just because you can. I will say this much though...they couldn't do it if people weren't willing to pay for it. Honestly, the Vault isn't worth more than the retail price of 40 pencils...maybe $10-15 more for the case BUT let's be honest...it's not like the case is metal (which I would have loved...it would be much more valuable and durable long term if it were...or even hard plastic like The Vice palette). The value in the Vault is the fact that buying all of the pencils at once is cheaper than it would be to buy less than half of them at full retail. The case is cool BUT I've noticed people buying it just to sell off the ones they don't want...if they aren't refilling them with pencils they own then the case probably takes up more space than they want so some may not even use the case. IF I were to sell mine off I couldn't take advantage of others by inflating the price above full retail...if I sold it for that much. Honestly, I'd advise anyone that is purchasing for more than double the price to just buy the individuals. Even if UD isn't sold in your country you would do better paying a little more for individuals (I'm almost positive it would be cheaper than anything with "The Vault" label on it) and then creating your own storage. Just my opinion.


----------



## ultajunkie (Apr 11, 2013)

Got my vault today! They were not kidding when they were talking about the size of the packaging on this! I am currently storing it on top of my makeup drawer system because it is so big! I can't wait to start using it though. My husband thought that 40 eye liners was nuts! LOL


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 11, 2013)

^ Enjoy! You should be set with eyeliners for a while!


----------



## LAtPoly (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh wow.  My vault arrived.

So. Dang. Cool.

I went through my spare pile and pulled "phase 1" out of it to list on eBay when my current listing are done.  Between what I just listed and what I pulled, I should be able to recoup $220.

So now the question is: do I want to earn the full value of the vault back by pulling some of the new liners from the vault that I already have and are using to sell.  That is, do I sell shades that I have duplicates of already?  

I think I'll wait a little while because seeing the vault in its full glory with full liners is really amazing. It's so amazing it'll take me a week or two to break out the new shades (which I KNOW I'm not selling).  

The packaging is big and bulky...Eventually I'll probably let it go, but I also kind of like it. 

UGH at the collector in me.  I was like this as a kid with Breyer horses, too... And POGS - anyone remember those? Yeah.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 13, 2013)

My vault arrived today as well.  It's lovely




.  Happily, I have no buyers remorse at all.

I did have a bit of anxiety knowing that it was waiting on my porch until I got home.  I kept thinking "what if somebody takes it?"


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2013)

I have buyer's remorse... as remorse in not buying it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have buyer's remorse... as remorse in not buying it.


YEEEEEEESSSS.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm having delivery anxiety, I can't wait until Monday. I wish I lived closer to Maryland so my Sephora orders would get to me faster.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 13, 2013)

whoa anxiety?!?! isn't that going a bit too far? i was excited when mine was in transit but not having anxiety... 



 anyways, i hope that you get it soon. you'll love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having delivery anxiety, I can't wait until Monday. I wish I lived closer to Maryland so my Sephora orders would get to me faster.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YEEEEEEESSSS.


 you'll get them one by one hahaha



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have buyer's remorse... as remorse in not buying it.


 Awws, Zadi! =/ something better will come up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm having delivery anxiety, I can't wait until Monday. I wish I lived closer to Maryland so my Sephora orders would get to me faster.


I was surprised mine arrived so quickly (3 days).  I do love the anticipation of knowing something special is on it's way!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yay, I was hoping the vault would work in this space, and it does!  Now I can keep them in the box and have easy access as well.  The lid just clears the top of the hutch, which is right next to where I put my makeup on.  Hmm, I need to dust.


----------



## xlisaa (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have buyer's remorse... as remorse in not buying it.


I have skipper's remorse D:


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have skipper's remorse D:


 Me too! The hoarder inside regrets passing this up.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 13, 2013)

> whoa anxiety?!?! isn't that going a bit too far? i was excited when mine was in transit but not having anxiety...Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â anyways, i hope that you get it soon. you'll love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No. I can't wait for Monday. Once it comes I will be sitting by the window waiting for UPS. I've never wanted to weekend to go by so fast.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No. I can't wait for Monday. Once it comes I will be sitting by the window waiting for UPS. I've never wanted to weekend to go by so fast.


i couldn't get home from work fast enough on the day mine arrived. 

i've been experimenting with different color combinations everyday and loving every single one.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would SO buy this if I did not already have their 15th anniversary pencil set. Since buying that set, I have only used THREE colors &amp; the rest are new because I have many ones similar &amp; I'm trying to use them up before using the ones from the set. I'm probably never going to even use Zero since I have so many travel-sized ones of it.


 Exactly my thoughts. There are two or three UD pencils that I know for a fact I'll rebuy when I'm done because they really make my eyes stand out but in reality I'm probably never going to use up all those bright funky gorgeous colors. I'd rather pay for what I absolutely adore than get a massive set like this &amp; have so much just sitting there collecting dust.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 14, 2013)

That's the great thing about it --- I've used loads of these colors several times now!  I love bright funky colors. And then I also love chocolately colors ( Whiskey is mah FAVS ) 

I have already sold two colors SMOKE and DESPERATION on Ebay.. let alone some of the other ones I had dups of. I've made back 114.50 back so far, on just the liners alone ( not including palettes n stuffs I've sold in my blog to recoop some cash)  And I have a few more on EBAY. Maybe i'll go back through the liners and sell some more. I'm thinking SCORCH and a few other neutrals n stuff. But some of them might have been swatched. -.- I know atleast scorch has been.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the great thing about it --- I've used loads of these colors several times now!  I love bright funky colors. And then I also love chocolately colors ( Whiskey is mah FAVS )
> 
> I have already sold two colors SMOKE and DESPERATION on Ebay.. let alone some of the other ones I had dups of. I've made back 114.50 back so far, on just the liners alone ( not including palettes n stuffs I've sold in my blog to recoop some cash)  And I have a few more on EBAY. Maybe i'll go back through the liners and sell some more. I'm thinking SCORCH and a few other neutrals n stuff. But some of them might have been swatched. -.- I know atleast scorch has been.


I wore Scorch yesterday - love it.  Not sure what I'm going to do with the colors I've got multiples of yet.  I've never tried to sale anything on Ebay, maybe I need to figure that out.  Eh, I'm too lazy.


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wore Scorch yesterday - love it.  Not sure what I'm going to do with the colors I've got multiples of yet.  I've never tried to sale anything on Ebay, maybe I need to figure that out.  Eh, I'm too lazy.


Well if you wanted to sell some to someone on here I'd be interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well if you wanted to sell some to someone on here I'd be interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will let you know what I decide, once I figure out which ones are going!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a list in the trade an sell section, I'm open to swapping too( especially for tarte blushes). Lulu, you liked scorch? I feel it's close to smog and I have two of those lol. I want to like it. I've been wearing so much of the blues and pink/ purples its crazy lol


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 15, 2013)

Right now I'm wearing the eyeshadows fishnet on my lids, psychedelic sister on my crease with Woodstock as liner and black overlapping and winging on the edge, ill try to take a photo.







I love bright colors, I wished others would post their looks using the vault!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Right now I'm wearing the eyeshadows fishnet on my lids, psychedelic sister on my crease with Woodstock as liner and black overlapping and winging on the edge, ill try to take a photo.
> 
> 
> ...


So pretty!  I'm not sure I can wear Woodstock with my coloring, but it looks great on you!  Scorch reminds me of Baked, one of my favorite 24/7 liners and now discontinued.  I'll post a picture.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is a look I did Saturday using Foxy, Freelove, X, and  Midnight Cowgirl from my UD BYO palette and Scorch as the eyeliner on top and bottom lash lines.  I did use the shadow Stray Dog over Scorch to soften the edges, but you can still see it shining through.









On an unrelated note, when I click on pictures in posts here at Makeuptalk, it freezes my Firefox browser.  This is a recent development, I wonder if something has changed?


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 15, 2013)

Yay! Finally some photos. Lulu that looks stunning on you! U have beautiful eyes and that makeup really shows them off. Well done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! Finally some photos. Lulu that looks stunning on you! U have beautiful eyes and that makeup really shows them off. Well done


Thank you!  Your brows are spectacular, BTW.  I'm guessing that's the benefit of being a brunette!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 15, 2013)

And lots of brow powder and wax lol hehe thank you!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 15, 2013)

i'll try to post some looks soon! sorry, i've been really really really busy. i need to move out ASAP and i'm on a house hunt, then school, my blog, and other stuff.. i haven't been wearing too much eyeshadows.. just a quick swipe of mascara and lipstick :/


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 15, 2013)

Today's EOTD featured Freak on the upper lash line with Mildew on top drawn very thinly next to lashes to darken it a bit.  Scorch on the lower lash line.  I used Buxom's Pug as a base shadow and UD's Virgin, Naked, and Buck on top of that.  Freak has a nice iridescence that I like.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 16, 2013)

So so soooo pretty!

I'll do my EOTD too! This is fun. hehe. 







wearing the Naked basics palette W.O.S on lid, naked 2 on crease, faint on outter crease and venus on brow bone, using Whiskey today! My fav. chocolate brown eyeliner. EVER. =D With yeyo on the tear duct.  I'm also wearing benefit they're real mascara and my browns are done using my all time favorite brow kit - Wet n Wild's ash brown kit. It's amazing, I've been using it for years and years now, never once have I switched. Tried others but I just LOVE it. =D


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today's EOTD featured Freak on the upper lash line with Mildew on top drawn very thinly next to lashes to darken it a bit.  Scorch on the lower lash line.  I used Buxom's Pug as a base shadow and UD's Virgin, Naked, and Buck on top of that.  Freak has a nice iridescence that I like.





> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So so soooo pretty!
> 
> ...


 GORGEOUS ladies! Sorry I've missed so much EOTDs...I've been working till almost midnight most nights! lol


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 17, 2013)

Really pretty!  I like how yeyo looks on your tear duct and Whiskey is a great color on you!



> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So so soooo pretty!
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 17, 2013)

> Here is a look I did Saturday using Foxy, Freelove, X, andÂ  Midnight Cowgirl from my UD BYO palette and Scorch as the eyeliner on top and bottom lash lines.Â  I did use the shadow Stray Dog over Scorch to soften the edges, but you can still see it shining through.
> 
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, when I click on pictures in posts here at Makeuptalk, it freezes my Firefox browser.Â  This is a recent development, I wonder if something has changed?


 Gorgeous! I love X! I got it in the Alice in Wonderland palette from a few years ago, I haven't tried the new UD formula.. It looks amazing when applied over green or redish shadows or as a transition color..


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So so soooo pretty!
> 
> ...


 That looks amazing on you! Super jelly of your eyebrows.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 19, 2013)

Today's EOTD featured Empire on the upper lash line and Bourbon on the lower.  I used Buxom Collie as a base, L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush to the crease, and UD's Beware and Bewitch from the Theodora palette in the crease.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> Today's EOTD featured Empire on the upper lash line and Bourbon on the lower.Â  I used Buxom Collie as a base, L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush to the crease, and UD's Beware and Bewitch from the Theodora palette in the crease.


 Lovely! I'm loving the EOTDs!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 21, 2013)

I tried out Ether yesterday, and I really like it!  The pictures don't really capture the micro-glitter well, but I liked the combo of the sheer gray and fuschia/purple glitter.  I used the peach, pink, purple and pinky gold duotone shadows from the UD Glinda palette for this ETOD.


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 21, 2013)

^ Very pretty!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried out Ether yesterday, and I really like it!  The pictures don't really capture the micro-glitter well, but I liked the combo of the sheer gray and fuschia/purple glitter.  I used the peach, pink, purple and pinky gold duotone shadows from the UD Glinda palette for this ETOD.


 You have incredible eyes! Keep up the EOTD, I'm loving these posts!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried out Ether yesterday, and I really like it!  The pictures don't really capture the micro-glitter well, but I liked the combo of the sheer gray and fuschia/purple glitter.  I used the peach, pink, purple and pinky gold duotone shadows from the UD Glinda palette for this ETOD.


Very pretty!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yesterday's ETOD was a gold and blue combo.  I used UD Goldmine on the inner lashlines, UD Baked on the lower, and Deep Ocean by Rimmel on the upper.  I'm impressed with the Rimmel liner, it wore all day with no smudging or fading.  Wish there were more colors, as they are a great economical option.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 23, 2013)

> Yesterday's ETOD was a gold and blue combo.Â  I used UD Goldmine on the inner lashlines, UD Baked on the lower, and Deep Ocean by Rimmel on the upper.Â  I'm impressed with the Rimmel liner, it wore all day with no smudging or fading.Â  Wish there were more colors, as they are a great economical option.


 I love the contrast blue/gold!


----------



## peakvolume (Apr 24, 2013)

When I first saw this, I was dying to have it! But the price tag is just not in my budget right now 




 I feel a little like the odd one out, since it seems most are lusting after the top row of shades. I however, am craving the brights! I love bright makeup, liners especially, and UD makes some of the best and brightest. This would've been a good investment for me, though, as the neutral shades could round out my stash.

On another note, I'm getting really annoyed with Urban Decay. First with them discontinuing their shadow range and replacing it, then the liners... have they ever heard "if it's not broke, don't fix it"? :/ 1999 looked like an awesome liner, very unique color. I'm sad to see it go.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 24, 2013)

About discontinuing stuff: I saw a post on the Pretty &amp; Cute blog that explained why some do it: Counterfeiting. They change formulas, colors, and packaging when fakes start catching up with authentic in part as a way for customers know that something is questionable, whether that means old or fake.


----------



## peakvolume (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> About discontinuing stuff: I saw a post on the Pretty &amp; Cute blog that explained why some do it: Counterfeiting. They change formulas, colors, and packaging when fakes start catching up with authentic in part as a way for customers know that something is questionable, whether that means old or fake.


 That makes sense. I still find it incredibly disappointing, though. Perhaps I'm wrong, but it doesn't seem like counterfeit products are really hitting Urban Decay hard where they do business. I understand knockoffs in countries where they don't sell, such as in China, but you'd think most consumers would buy their products from a reputable source (the brand's site or Sephora, for example). Perhaps they just got bored of the old formula/color range?  

Either way, I imagine the former shades will fetch a pretty penny on sites like ebay.


----------



## LAtPoly (Apr 25, 2013)

> That makes sense. I still find it incredibly disappointing, though. Perhaps I'm wrong, but it doesn't seem like counterfeit products are really hitting Urban Decay hard where they do business. I understand knockoffs in countries where they don't sell, such as in China, but you'd think most consumers would buy their products from a reputable source (the brand's site or Sephora, for example). Perhaps they just got bored of the old formula/color range? Â  Either way, I imagine the former shades will fetch a pretty penny on sites like ebay.


 You might be surprised. I don't think the vast people in UDs market pays much attention or cares what shades are discontinued. I don't find they sell that well on eBay really...a few do when they are super hard to find (think 3 years later) but overall, most disappear with a whimper... I've gotten some old eyeshadows for next to nothing on eBay. I don't use them since they're quite old but I want them for my vintage container UD collection.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 25, 2013)

If anyone is looking for discontinued UD 24/7 colors, beauty.com has some of  them.  I'd like to get Grafitti before it disappears.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2013)

> If anyone is looking for discontinued UD 24/7 colors, beauty.com has some ofÂ  them.Â  I'd like to get Grafitti before it disappears.Â


 Some of them are on the UD site for $11 a pop now.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of them are on the UD site for $11 a pop now.


I'm not seeing any on sale - do you have a direct link?  And thanks!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing any on sale - do you have a direct link?  And thanks!


Same here!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 25, 2013)

Lol, Meaganola you got me excited. But those are the shadow pencils on sale, not the liners. I have those shadow pencils and I'm not that found of them really.. =( Or any creamy shadow.. Lol. &gt;.&lt; Im waiting for them to put the liners in the sale section. once they do I'm buying every one of them.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2013)

> Lol, Meaganola you got me excited. But those are the shadow pencils on sale, not the liners. I have those shadow pencils and I'm not that found of them really.. =( Or any creamy shadow.. Lol. &gt;.&lt; Im waiting for them to put the liners in the sale section. once they do I'm buying every one of them.


 Oh, crap, you're right. I saw the double-ended set and had that stuck in my mind. I do like shadow pencils, and there were some specific shades on my shopping list, but I'm on a no-buy for two weeks (I'm finding that I buy so much stuff nowadays that even this tiny no-buy is hard!), so I'll just have to sigh at them and use the GDE stuff I just received instead.


----------



## LAtPoly (Apr 25, 2013)

Pretty sure the discounted SHADOW pencils (not the normal eyeliners) will be around for awhile.  I do need Mercury, but I'm not feeling pressed to purchase today on those.  They aren't that popular...

I'd wait to buy the discontinued pencils. UD will discount the vintage pencils soon.  Graffiti isn't a popular option, so I'm sure it'll be available when they do. It's colors like Lucky and Covet that have a slim chance of selling out before they are discounted because they're so unique.

Don't pay full price on Beauty.com! Wait it out!!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty sure the discounted SHADOW pencils (not the normal eyeliners) will be around for awhile.  I do need Mercury, but I'm not feeling pressed to purchase today on those.  They aren't that popular...
> 
> ...


I'll wait!  For some reason I thought UD had pulled the vintage colors from their site.  Now that I know they are still there, I'll cross my fingers for a sale.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm waiting it our. I hope they post it may1st when I'm allowed to buy again. Since I've been on a no buy all month.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 26, 2013)

[/img]



EOTD -- Uzi on brow bone, free love under that. Psychedelic sister in crease and fishnet on the lid. The liners I chose today was yeyo in tearduct and mainline on the lash line and bottom lash line


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 26, 2013)

> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> EOTD -- Uzi on brow bone, free love under that. Psychedelic sister in crease and fishnet on the lid. The liners I chose today was yeyo in tearduct and mainline on the lash line and bottom lash line


 Those colors look amazing on you!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 27, 2013)

So pretty!  Mainline is becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 27, 2013)

Today's ETOD featured Mally's Firework eyeshadow stick as base shadow, theBalm's Shameless Shauna in crease, and Caught in the Act Courtney as a liner over UD's Smog 24/7 liner.  I like the sparkle that Firework gives.


----------



## gw3ndolyn (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm actually incredibly upset that I just saw this thread about the vault now. I showed it to my fiance who said it looks awesome and he would get it for me...too bad it's sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 27, 2013)

I wore Asphyxia Sunday, and while this is not a color I usually gravitate to, I really like it.  The shadow Omen from the 15th anniversary palette is a really nice complementary shade for Asphyxia.





Edit - Please no mentioning of personal giveaways or contests - Thank you! - Cookie


----------

